# at what mileage should i replace the timing belt?



## teejers (Mar 6, 2009)

I am asking because I have had three people tell me four things (you read that right). 50k, 60k, 75k, 100k. The 100k seems a little out there in my opinion. so, what is the official mileage?


----------



## jbyronr (Jul 27, 2001)

For the BPY 2.0T FSI engine in my '06 GTI, the official interval is every 110,000mi. In the '05 Audi A3 with the same engine, the interval started out at 75,000 miles, but Audi retroactively changed the interval to 110,000miles. I'm planning on changing mine this weekend, and I have 106k miles now.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

I would say its also environment related. 

I live in FL where it gets hot and terrible, but I would say back home in Cleveland where it freezes / thaws constantly would be even worse for belts and I would change it out sooner.


----------



## lumpypumpkin (Jun 14, 2011)

From what I recall, the suggested route is to check it at 60k and 80k (replace if needed), and then replace at 100k regardless of wear / damage. 

If you're over 60-70k miles and you're going in there for an upgrade / repair, you might as well do the timing belt at the same time to save yourself the trouble.


----------



## teejers (Mar 6, 2009)

lumpypumpkin said:


> From what I recall, the suggested route is to check it at 60k and 80k (replace if needed), and then replace at 100k regardless of wear / damage.
> 
> If you're over 60-70k miles and you're going in there for an upgrade / repair, you might as well do the timing belt at the same time to save yourself the trouble.


 
I am at about 55k right now and was thinking about doing it soon but I am not going to be doing any upgrades or modifications anytime soon (a lotto win may change that). I, in all honesty, do not know what a timing belt in need of change would look like (other than it being frayed but I think that there would be other indicators too). I think I may wait until I have a covered place to do it because I may take two days total to do get it done ( I have heard it can be an 8 hour operation for a first timer).


----------



## teejers (Mar 6, 2009)

xtravbx said:


> I would say its also environment related.
> 
> I live in FL where it gets hot and terrible, but I would say back home in Cleveland where it freezes / thaws constantly would be even worse for belts and I would change it out sooner.


 I live in Texas and it does get incredibly hot but it only gets really cold (below freezing) 4 or five times a year.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

teejers said:


> I live in Texas and it does get incredibly hot but it only gets really cold (below freezing) 4 or five times a year.


 an arid, hot, desert like climate is harder on belts. I will always err on the side of caution and replace mine every 80-85k.


----------



## teejers (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah, i think i am going to shoot for an 75k replacement just to be safe.


----------



## salg17 (Oct 31, 2010)

I would do it at 60k, i have seen a lot break


----------



## flocknocker (Feb 5, 2012)

I am doing mine at 75k. If it breaks before that I guess its going to get one heck of an upgrade power wise. I got 6k to go...........


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

I did mine at 90k. I'll have to think long and hard when the car reaches 180k. There are lots of people who say they put over 200k on the belts before snapping. Investing $1000 into a 180k mile car is going to be hard.


----------



## teejers (Mar 6, 2009)

$1000? Did you have it done at a shop? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

Yeah. I did. My dealer has an awesome mechanic. 

I've replaced them before on older 2.0 8Vs but I wasn't feeling up to the FSI. Call me lazy, call me maybe.....:beer:


----------



## teejers (Mar 6, 2009)

StuMacLean said:


> Yeah. I did. My dealer has an awesome mechanic.
> 
> I've replaced them before on older 2.0 8Vs but I wasn't feeling up to the FSI. Call me lazy, call me maybe.....:beer:


 No, I dig that. The fsi replacement looks looks like a PITA. Maybe I will have the $$$ when it comes time to get it replaced.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

Opinions differ, but you're supposed to unhook the axle on one side, and disconnect the exhaust too. A lot of folks don't choose to do this. And that's fine. 

I wanted to do unhook these things, and didn't feel like I was up to all of this, plus the motor mount and everything else that makes this job a challenge.


----------



## lionel2341 (Jan 3, 2005)

*timing belt*

I just did mine at 90K showed no sign of wear on the belt or water pump. I'm sure it would have gone to 110K without a problem 

PS talk to your dealer, mine charged 599.00 for labor,I supplied the Kit. total labor with an oilchange plus tax was 629.00 with a 15 % discount coupon. 

Also the 60 k belt change was for older VW engines.


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

I hear ya. But if you assume $600 in labor, plus about $300 in parts We're already at about $900. 

They did a lot that day. I was charged about $1400 total I believe. Including a new PCV (working on recouping that from VW under a warranty claim) a CV joint boot replacement, oil change, and the timing belt service.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

teejers said:


> I am at about 55k right now and was thinking about doing it soon but I am not going to be doing any upgrades or modifications anytime soon (a lotto win may change that). I, in all honesty, do not know what a timing belt in need of change would look like (other than it being frayed but I think that there would be other indicators too). I think I may wait until I have a covered place to do it because I may take two days total to do get it done ( I have heard it can be an 8 hour operation for a first timer).


 I replaced mine at about 95k. The belt wasn't very worn, but the water pump was beginning to leak.


----------



## jbyronr (Jul 27, 2001)

I did my t-belt and water pump at 107k miles. The belt did not look worn at all. There is a huge difference between the 2.0T FSI engines and previous VW/Audi engines. 1.8T's and 3.0 V6 timing belts look horrible at 100k. I just finished a 3.0 V6 belt from a '04 A4 with 102k miles, and it looked to be about a mile from snapping - cracks nearly all the way through. Those belts are due at 75k, and with good reason. 

I also replaced my thermostat since we're starting to see a few fail open recently, preventing the engine from fully warming up. 

My opinion is that the 2.0T belt does not need to be replaced before Audi's recommended 110k mile interval.


----------



## turbopoweredturtle (Oct 23, 2011)

Regardless of when you change your belt etc.. make sure you change it yourself!!! 

I was quoted 1100 usd by two dealerships.. one in maine one massachusetts. 

Holy explicit words from above-that's like more than 10 percent the vehicles value for my 07 fsi passat wagon.. 


:facepalm:


----------



## turbopoweredturtle (Oct 23, 2011)

So I'm gunna. Check on the belt.. if okay gunna push for 110 k miles.. she stock and I. Only drive it.. 

$tarring danger in the face .


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did mine around 89k. Noticed very small cracks straight across. I'd do it before 100k but yeah different parts of the country, different results as posted above.


----------

